# Name that hand gesture!



## cedric the third (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, so i`ve seen the Dub adds with the odd german guy and i`m well aware of the V-Dub gang symbol. But can someone tell me where this one came from, it reminds me of the "shocker" and i`m seeing a bunch of stickers of it, does it just represent dubs? what`s it all about? http://i315.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg


----------



## cedric the third (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (cedric the third)*

sorry, i`m new at this, meant to post the pic


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (cedric the third)*

Uhh....from what Ive been told, the pointer finger and middle finger make the V, while all three extended fingers make the W, for VW. However, ive never seen it like that. Usually the pointer and middle fingers are further apart, to form a V


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (cedric the third)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cedric the third* »_sorry, i`m new at this, meant to post the pic 









i know what that is and it is nsfw


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (bluesbrothers)*


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (dubvinci)*

na im pretty sure its 2 in the stink 1 in the pink


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (cedric the third)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cedric the third* »_it reminds me of the "shocker" 

as said above.... it is.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (sirswank)*

hilarious thread.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Name that hand gesture! (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_na im pretty sure its 2 in the stink 1 in the pink









sorority girls fear you


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

it means nothing other than the shocker and always will.


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
by the way thats the "show stopper"


----------



## grantvr6GLX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (El Veh Dub u)*










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

